# Wonky pours



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Every shot I pour comes out the right spout of the PF first.

Is this likely to be due to my tamping technique of something more physical, like work top not level etc?

Maybe time to step out and get a bottomless PF?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Most likely you are tamping unevenly. However you could be dosing incorrectly too. If the counter was uneven enough to provide a significant difference in tamp level you'd notice it I'm reasonably confident.

Ensure you dose centrally if grooming is required nsew is the easiest to master although I prefer using the technique revolving the portafilter and using the angle between thumb and forefinger.

As for tamping I try to think of my arm as a piston and the tamper the end of that piston.

A bottomless pf is always a good idea although if you don't have an even tamp I'd correct that first then treat yourself as a prize for getting your spouts pouring reasonably close together.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

As is a single spout..hides a multitude of sins!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Ensure you dose centrally if grooming is required nsew is the easiest to master although I prefer using the technique revolving the portafilter and using the angle between thumb and


Thanks but would you mind elaborating on the above?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Get a spirit level too and check the machine is even


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Just did that and it is pretty much level, give or take a degree. Must be me!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A video of shot prep is called for . : )


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Nijntje said:


> Thanks but would you mind elaborating on the above?


Hi this is a good video to watch NSEW = North South East West

Tamp pressure variable






hope these help.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

seem to have missed off the main link, sorry here it is


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

With the whole latte love clip , their experiment doesn't really show much as without a naked of you can't tell if the pours are extracting fast or slow due to distribution. Distribution is way more key to extraction than tamp pressure .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The longer one shows some on distribution which is the one I forgot, however tamp pressure is important after distribution is perfected.

Also in the longer video ignore 'make sure the basket is full' we have no indication of what basket size she is using or what weight she is dosing.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not know "WHY" the flow comes from the right hand spout more than the left but it does.I can have a beautiful central pour with the naked P:/F change to spouted and it will flow first from R/hand spout. This with a perfectly level M/ch,.I have also looked at drilling in P/f spout and cannot see any problem. I do wonder if it is to do with the flow across the distribution disc behind the shower screen?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is the area level where the machine is ? With a spirit level ? Perhaps look at the water flow without the shower screen in? Perhaps try an open style double spout if your not using one?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Worktop and machine "precisely" level (STABILA level German=very accurate ) I have even tried putting one mm packers under the R/H side and it will still flow from R/H first. The coffee tastes superb,only a problem when pulling two singles.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Guess what guys? My last few pours have started on the left! Which never happens so I've subconsciously changed something as a result of posting this, haven't watched the vids yet as Mother has been round, will check them out tomorrow, thank you


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is the area level where the machine is ? With a spirit level ? Perhaps look at the water flow without the shower screen in? Perhaps try an open style double spout if your not using one?


I've had a medium scale attempt at removing the spout and so far it's showing no signs of movement. I have a clamp in the shed so might have a more serious try!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I've had a medium scale attempt at removing the spout and so far it's showing no signs of movement. I have a clamp in the shed so might have a more serious try!


Probably needs a bit of heat on it too. Mine was a bugger to get off . Luckily I ave Patrick and his heat gun


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Heat definitely helps.

I left mine in boiling water for 5 mins before using the thickest, longest screw driver that would fit through both spouts. Came off with a creak!







worth wrapping it in a tea towel as it hot


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I've had a medium scale attempt at removing the spout and so far it's showing no signs of movement. I have a clamp in the shed so might have a more serious try!


Mine took a herculean effort. Wedged a screwdriver through the hole and just wiggled it back and forth with all my bodyweight but it took ages and I was convinced the screwdriver was going to snap before the spout budged


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mine took a herculean effort. Wedged a screwdriver through the hole and just wiggled it back and forth with all my bodyweight but it took ages and I was convinced the screwdriver was going to snap before the spout budged


I forgot to add that the screwdriver that I used did bend when I did this


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you have a "ring spanner" try looping the ring over one spout and use the side of the spanner against the other spout.

Straight not cranked spanners are best.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

When I removed the spouts from mine I used a screwdriver through the opening and put the handle right next to the spout and then hit it a few times with a rubber mallet, that taught it lol and no damage either.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I moved it a quarter turn, now it's stuck fast again, lol.

Just to check we are still using 'righty tightly, lefty loosey'?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that is correct,try tightening then loosening again and keep working back and forth.


----------

